# Cloudy water



## 1MCp (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi there wondering if people can help!

65 gallon tank.

Various corals and 4 fish
Minimal strict scheduled feeding, done as directly as possible, barely any food escape these fish to be left as debris and rot.

Nitrate nitrite phosphate ammonia tested with reef master kit all on the very low side.

Had cloudy water for about 1.5 weeks. Last week I have been doing 25% water changes every 2 days. Doesn't seem to help.

Ordered a UV sterilizer arriving tomorrow. Any advice on what I should look for?

Any corals that i can see are opened up just like a normal day. Fish are behaving as normal eating well.

Zoas, shrooms, leathers, acans, clam all open as usual.

Thanks for any help










Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

1MCp said:


> Hi there wondering if people can help!
> 
> 65 gallon tank.
> 
> ...


Oddly enough I'm having the exact same issue. Let us know if UV helps. My tank looks exactly like yours (minus the pretty corals, at least )

Ammonia/Nitrate/Nitrite test at the proper levels, going to check phosphates when I get home as well as doing a 40G water change with reef crystals.

The only real difference is that I've used vibrant salt exclusively in this tank up until now, and it's given me cloudiness issues on mixing, though they did clear up after a couple of days. Not sure if it's just randomly precipitating or something...


----------



## 1MCp (Oct 2, 2016)

appak said:


> Oddly enough I'm having the exact same issue. Let us know if UV helps. My tank looks exactly like yours (minus the pretty corals, at least )
> 
> Ammonia/Nitrate/Nitrite test at the proper levels, going to check phosphates when I get home as well as doing a 40G water change with reef crystals.
> 
> The only real difference is that I've used vibrant salt exclusively in this tank up until now, and it's given me cloudiness issues on mixing, though they did clear up after a couple of days. Not sure if it's just randomly precipitating or something...


I've installed a small UV in my skimmer compartment and it seems to be helping. Its day 2 so I will have to see it progress more. Hope this helps

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

Phosphates seemed kind of high, threw in some filter floss and it seems to be clearing up, I'm guessing it's an algae bloom, at least on my side.

Going to see if I can source UV for cheap(ish), no sense spending a zillion dollars...


----------



## 1MCp (Oct 2, 2016)

appak said:


> Phosphates seemed kind of high, threw in some filter floss and it seems to be clearing up, I'm guessing it's an algae bloom, at least on my side.
> 
> Going to see if I can source UV for cheap(ish), no sense spending a zillion dollars...


I found one for 20 on amazon and it's working for me 3 days in.

Hope it continues to get better

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Had the same issue a few years ago. We had been gone for a few days and assumed the tank sitter had fed too much, but all tests came back fine. Did daily water changes and it cleared up after a week or so. Tank had been established for a couple yours, about 120g total system volume. Algae bloom, or maybe mass snail/random creature breeding. Torches looked upset for a while but nothing died. Hopefully you guys fare the same.


----------

